# edge mount hardware for removable panel



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a large face frame cabinet with three sets of open shelving. I have made 2'x2' panels to cover these shelf openings so it looks less 'cluttered'. These panels are intended to be completely removed (no hinges) for access, and ideally there would be no mounting hardware obstructing the opening at all. 

The concept I have right now is a three-point mounting, two fixed pegs/balls at the lower edge and one central spring or magnet at the top (see attached pic). My frame material is all 3/4", so ideally I could find some 1/2" dia ball plungers with striker plates. I have looked at dozens of spring latch solutions, and what I am finding is either way too big, or not an edge mount solution.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These work very well.


















.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

That could be just the thing, but the reviews are not promising. Mcmaster also carries a selection of small spring plungers (no striker plate) and ball catches.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tns1 said:


> That could be just the thing, but the reviews are not promising. Mcmaster also carries a selection of small spring plungers (no striker plate) and ball catches.


I've used those ball catches many times, and they work very well. The spring tension is adjustable, and they work on the edges without a problem.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> I've used those ball catches many times, and they work very well. The spring tension is adjustable, and they work on the edges without a problem.


How are they adjusted? What range of gap (ball to striker) will these work well with?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tns1 said:


> How are they adjusted? What range of gap (ball to striker) will these work well with?


I might have been mistaken that they were adjustable. When they get installed, IIRC the gaps are very minimal, as the ball seats into a cup.
Here's more.


















.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> I might have been mistaken that they were adjustable. When they get installed, IIRC the gaps are very minimal, as the ball seats into a cup.
> Here's more.


Whats odd is the pics on the vertex site and the woodworker.com site make it look like the striker has a straight symmetrical slot across the top (no cup), so I guess it would have the same detent action from both sides. The rockler pics of the striker look like there is a slot lead-in to a cup, so it is more of a one-sided latch action. These might be different products. Who did you get yours from?


----------

